# Pagan theme haunt



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a haunt somewhere, at one of the theme parks , or something, that was on the Travelchannel on the scariest haunts. It was based on the anchent roots of Halloween. Anyone know the name and place? Thanks.


----------

